# PC's internet is super slow on new Airport Extreme



## freaky (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got a new Airport Extreme and it works great with all of my Macs (no surprise). I have a PC (Vista) with an 802.11g wireless card that's one foot away from my MacPro and three feet away from the Airport Extreme.

The internet on my PC is dead slow. Another strange thing is that it doesn't always connect to my network and sometimes it connects to the network, but not the internet. Does anyone have any ideas why this happens and how to fix it?


----------



## Mediocer (Jun 19, 2008)

I would plug it in.  It is only 5 feet away.  Apple computers post 2008 production are equipped with a wireless card capable of 'n'.  The new airport Extremes are 'n' native, but can be run in a b/g compatibility mode, a slower connection.  If your mac connected first setting the signal to be pure n, then your pc connects wanting it to be g, then all connection must switch to be b/g.

You could purchase an 'n' card for your vista computer, see if that works, if not return it. =D


----------



## freaky (Jun 19, 2008)

I have several macs running n, along with my tivos and xbox 360 running g. All work fine except for this freakin' PeeCee (which is only 6 months old). I was planning on buying an older Airport to run just g on, then use just n for the macs to get the faster connections. I'm just going to plug it in like you said. I can't stand how it works sometimes and other times it does not (even though nothing has been changed)....I just hate having more wires around than really needed.


----------

